# Prep for the UKBFF Fitness UK Finals



## defo

My name is Kirstie, I am 20 years old. I have just qualified for the UKBFF UK Finals in the Fitness class. This is my blog:

Background:

The main sport I did whilst growing up was gymnastics. I competed from the age of 5 to 15; I stop training due to injuries.

From the age of 11 I started to lift weights. I have always trained with men and never realised how 'strong' I am/was. One day at the age of 16 I went to an army show in my town (recruitment event for the armed forces) and I walked in to a tent labelled Powerlifting there was a 100kg bar on the floor set up for Deadlift's and I picked it up (my body weight was 60kg) I was told I had just broke a 13 year old world record for the BDFPA powerlifting federation- I then replied I can lift heavier. I started to train for powerlifting competitions and broke British, European and world records in Squat, Bench press and Deadlift.

Picture below I am 18 years old Deadlifting 127.5kg at the BDFPA World championships.



At the age of 17, I went to a weight lifting club for a few months and competed in the BWLA under 18's British Championships and came 4th. I only did about 10 sessions with this club due to other commitments (work, college etc) and the commuting time to the club from where I live.

During this time my dad did a his first bodybuilding show, and I thought about competing myself, I had said to a few people that I was thinking about it, and they ALL told me a couldn't do it, it would be too hard and I would never get on stage. I decided to prove everyone wrong and do it!

I had been going to the UKBFF South coast show since I was about 12/13 years old, I have known the promoter most of my life so I decided I would get ready for this show- at this point I knew nothing about the sport of bodybuilding! I learnt about training and diet from my dad and trial and error.

7/8 weeks out from the show, I went to see Marina Cornwall to get some advice, she pinched some fat on the side of my body and said no, don't think you are going to be ready in time. CHALLENGE ACCEPTED! From the initial visit to Marina I then set to work to drop my fat more and more and I went back to see her every 10days. Improving every time, on the second and third visit back she agreed that I would be ready, if I carried on progressing and changing like I had been form the first time she saw me.

Knowing very little about body building I entered the body fitness class at the UKBFF South coast pictures below.



I then spoke to John Plumber who runs the UKBFF North-west Championships and he suggested entering his contest in the Fitness category, which I did and qualified for the British Championships in the fitness class. At 19 years old I think I was the youngest competitor of the weekend I came 5th out of 6, Irene Cotton won that year! Pictures below:



I continued to compete in fitness and entered the south coast show again the following year and qualified for the British where I came 3rd.







I have just competed in the UKBFF South coast Championships for the 3rd time and received an invite to the 2012 UK championships.

I am going to write some of my training and diet in this blog, however I can't promise to write daily or weekly, but I will try to update.

I appreciate advice and tips and constructive comments however I would appreciate it if people can reframe from being negative or writing inappropriate comments I am only 20, and I have friends and family on here. If it does get out of control/ spirals off in the wrong direction (which I have seen in some blogs) I will kill it dead, and ask a moderator to remove it! (I have had doubts about starting a blog on here please don't prove these doubts right! Thank you in advanceJ)


----------



## badly_dubbed

Subbed!


----------



## DB

Welcome Kirstie, seen you compete many times and always impressed with your routines!

One constructive comment.. Smile more on stage


----------



## Suprakill4

Look excellent at only 20!!!

Best of luck with the finals. Would like to see some of your routines. I love the bodyfitness class, kizzy vaines trains at my gym (have you heard of her) and her routines are amazing!


----------



## Fit4life

Very best wishes and good luck and moreover enjoy

kaza


----------



## Magic Torch

Impressive CV! Hell of a lot of experience for someone so young, you seem very motivated so I'm sure this is going to be a great thread.

Welcome to UK-M!


----------



## Kn23

I'm no professional but in your pics you look as good as any other female competitors I've seen, just younger so you have time on your side to get your routines perfect and win loads of comps!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Yayyyyyy so you decided to start a journal  Subbed in!


----------



## defdaz

Amazing achievements so far! Good luck at the Brits this year and thanks for starting a journal.


----------



## QUEST

looks like you have a good future a head .great achievements ..stick with it ...


----------



## TaintedSoul

Saw you on Sunday, nice routine. Wish you all the best and welcome to UKM.


----------



## Ser

Good on you Kirstie, looking forward to reading about your progress! What alot to have achieved at such a young age!!! YOU GO GIRL:bounce:


----------



## defo

DB said:


> Welcome Kirstie, seen you compete many times and always impressed with your routines!
> 
> One constructive comment.. Smile more on stage


Thank you, yes I know Kizzy I have spoken to her and Phil many times.


----------



## TaintedSoul

defo said:


> Picture below I am 18 years old Deadlifting 127.5kg at the BDFPA World championships.
> 
> View attachment 82498


HAHAHAA this part is awesome. A female at 18 dealifting 127.5kgs!!! I can hear you telling many chaps on here to man up!! Awesome stuff!!!

In fact I know a few guys I'm how to show this too.


----------



## Suprakill4

defo said:


> Thank you, yes I know Kizzy I have spoken to her and Phil many times.


Brilliant they both train at the same gym as me, don't know them but seem really nice people. Best of luck. Will you document all training and diet in here regular be interesting to see.


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Brilliant they both train at the same gym as me, don't know them but seem really nice people. Best of luck. Will you document all training and diet in here regular be interesting to see.


I will try and write my training and diet routine as regular as possible - to be honest I am very mickey mouse, I don't train as a typical bodybuilder, I prefer to train with compound movements and I don't have a set routine because I get bored easily!


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Brilliant they both train at the same gym as me, don't know them but seem really nice people. Best of luck. Will you document all training and diet in here regular be interesting to see.


I will try and write my training and diet routine as regular as possible - to be honest I am very mickey mouse, I don't train as a typical bodybuilder, I prefer to train with compound movements and I don't have a set routine because I get bored easily!


----------



## defo

Competed 2 days ago diet awful- enough said!

Going to Spain on Thursday, so thought I would do an easy, light wake up session today.

Superset 40kg Squats with 60kg deadlifts 6 sets 10 x 10 reps.

Hanging cleans 20kg bar 6 sets x 6 reps

Leg extensions 4 sets x 10 reps

Quick high intensity 30 minute session needed to be done!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Nice easy morning session of squats vs deadlifts ss :death:

I won't see you before you go so have a great hols mate !!


----------



## C.Hill

Super setting squats and deadlifts? You mad??lol

Subbed for this, good luck!!x


----------



## fitrut

hey Kirstie, saw you last year at Brits and on Sunday in Portsmouth, great routine and also great improvement on body, very well done  good luck at Brits :thumb:


----------



## defo

fitrut said:


> hey Kirstie, saw you last year at Brits and on Sunday in Portsmouth, great routine and also great improvement on body, very well done  good luck at Brits :thumb:


Hi fitut. Thank you, introduce yourself next time your at an event it will be good to meet you and have a chat! Is that you in your avi? Looking really good!

Super setting Squat & Deadlifts is my favourite session at the moment!


----------



## defo

Got back from Spain yesterday after a weekend of ice-cream, alcohol and partying in magaluf!!

Got back into the gym this morning with a new routine:

Shoulder press 6 x 10

90* incline press 6x 10

45* incline press 4 x 10

Pyramid side raises

One armed side rises 4 x 10

Pyramid front raises

Rear lat pulls

Tricep push downs (straight bar under arm grip)

Tricep push Downs (straight bar over arm grip)

Tricep push downs rope

Shrugs


----------



## fitrut

defo said:


> Hi fitut. Thank you, introduce yourself next time your at an event it will be good to meet you and have a chat! Is that you in your avi? Looking really good!
> 
> Super setting Squat & Deadlifts is my favourite session at the moment!


i think we shared the same changing room at the finals last year  def will do, yep thats me in avi


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey kirstie!

all the best with this and i agree with DB, smile on stage more!

At portsmouth this year you looked like you were having fun on stage, last year at the brits it was like someone told you that your childhood pet has been run over.


----------



## defo

fitrut said:


> i think we shared the same changing room at the finals last year  def will do, yep thats me in avi


Wicked! Are you competing this year? Planning on doing the finals again?


----------



## fitrut

defo said:


> Wicked! Are you competing this year? Planning on doing the finals again?


yeah, ill do qualifier this sunday in London and finals again  what about you?


----------



## defo

fitrut said:


> yeah, ill do qualifier this sunday in London and finals again  what about you?


Good luck!!! I can't go watch because I'm working 

Yeah planning on going to the finals already qualified so hopefully see you then if not before!!!  ,

Let me know how you get on!! Are you doing body fitness?


----------



## fitrut

defo said:


> Good luck!!! I can't go watch because I'm working
> 
> Yeah planning on going to the finals already qualified so hopefully see you then if not before!!!  ,
> 
> Let me know how you get on!! Are you doing body fitness?


thank you

oh thats great :thumb: plenty of time for you to prep for the finals, its shame cant watch the show

yep bodyfitness


----------



## defo

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey kirstie!
> 
> all the best with this and i agree with DB, smile on stage more!
> 
> At portsmouth this year you looked like you were having fun on stage, last year at the brits it was like someone told you that your childhood pet has been run over.


I have been trying to improve my stage presence........


----------



## Keeks

defo said:


> Got back from Spain yesterday after a weekend of ice-cream, alcohol and partying in magaluf!!
> 
> Got back into the gym this morning with a new routine:
> 
> Shoulder press 6 x 10
> 
> 90* incline press 6x 10
> 
> 45* incline press 4 x 10
> 
> Pyramid side raises
> 
> One armed side rises 4 x 10
> 
> Pyramid front raises
> 
> Rear lat pulls
> 
> Tricep push downs (straight bar under arm grip)
> 
> Tricep push Downs (straight bar over arm grip)
> 
> Tricep push downs rope
> 
> Shrugs


Hi there! I was in Magaluf this weekend, doing pretty much the same thing but back to the hard work now. Good luck with things!


----------



## defo

Keeks said:


> Hi there! I was in Magaluf this weekend, doing pretty much the same thing but back to the hard work now. Good luck with things!


Its definitely a small world!! I have been flicking in and out of your journal good luck! How long until your comp?


----------



## Keeks

defo said:


> Its definitely a small world!! I have been flicking in and out of your journal good luck! How long until your comp?


Yep, sure is. Hope you had a fab time out there!

Thank you. 19 weeks to go till comp time, Im doing the Leeds show on 23rd September, then probably the West Midlands & Midlands shows after that. Will be defo going to the finals to watch if I dont qualify so will watch out for you.


----------



## Northern Lass

Wow Def subbed!!

Such an Inspiration for me!


----------



## defo

Keeks said:


> Yep, sure is. Hope you had a fab time out there!
> 
> Thank you. 19 weeks to go till comp time, Im doing the Leeds show on 23rd September, then probably the West Midlands & Midlands shows after that. Will be defo going to the finals to watch if I dont qualify so will watch out for you.


Yeah messy but really good- definitely needed!! Hope you had a good time too!! We properly passed each other amongst the madness!!

Wicked Leeds show is really good comp!! I'm sure we have competed at the same show before?

Hopefully you will qualify best of luck!! Definitely meet up for a chat and possibly a cheeky drink  , (dehydrating and all that hehe)


----------



## defo

Moving house tomorrow so everything is a bit hectic!

Had a really motivating and helpful chat today!!  quite inspired..........

Trained back and bi's today - stronger than ever before, most exercise I was able to lift more weight  happy days!


----------



## Keeks

defo said:


> Yeah messy but really good- definitely needed!! Hope you had a good time too!! We properly passed each other amongst the madness!!
> 
> Wicked Leeds show is really good comp!! I'm sure we have competed at the same show before?
> 
> Hopefully you will qualify best of luck!! Definitely meet up for a chat and possibly a cheeky drink  , (dehydrating and all that hehe)


Ha ha, yep, messy but great at the same time, well needed and well enjoyed.

Did you do Leeds show last year? Cant remember seeing you but then again, was away with the fairies for the most part, nerves and all that!

Sounds like a plan, definately have to meet up, as one way or another will definatley be there!


----------



## defo

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yep, messy but great at the same time, well needed and well enjoyed.
> 
> Did you do Leeds show last year? Cant remember seeing you but then again, was away with the fairies for the most part, nerves and all that!
> 
> Sounds like a plan, definately have to meet up, as one way or another will definatley be there!


No, I did Leeds 2 years ago, maybe not.

Added a lot more volume to my training sessions, strength is through the roof - I am mainly concentrating on compound movements and working on my weaknesses to match my strengths to help balance my physique!

Planning on going to body power this sunday so will be good to catch up with friends that iv not seen for a while


----------



## defo

Not updated this in a while. Training is going really good mainly doing a push/pull/leg routine. Diet is 90% on track still getting my head round it properly however I have dropped 6 pounds in the last 3 weeks!


----------



## Magic Torch

6lbs in three weeks is great, I always aim to be in the 2lbs per week range. Any more than that and I think I burn too much muscle, slow and steady is the key!


----------



## defo

Magic Torch said:


> 6lbs in three weeks is great, I always aim to be in the 2lbs per week range. Any more than that and I think I burn too much muscle, slow and steady is the key!


Yeah I'm the same always aim between 1-3 pounds to start with, but after a while I stop using the scales altogether and just go off the mirror!


----------



## Sharpiedj

Looking in good shape good luck


----------



## defo

Trained my favourite muscle group today legs!!!! 8x20 leg extension. back squat: 1x20 20kg, 1x20 30kg 1x20 40kg 1x20 50kg 1x10 60kg 1x6 80kg. uphill push 1x20 50kg 2x20 100kg 2x20 140kg 2x20 180kg 1x50 100kg. walking lunges 4x20 6kg db. straight leg deadlifts 1x10 20kg 1x10 30kg 2x10 40kg. Annihilated.


----------



## Suprakill4

Great squatting!! I bet you was exhausted will all those high rep sets!!


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Great squatting!! I bet you was exhausted will all those high rep sets!!


Yes!!! Love it


----------



## defo

http://www.pro-10.com/blog/2012/07/02/nutrition-and-supplementation-for-female-show-prep/


----------



## Suprakill4

That's a fantastic read!! Only thing could do with is the weights of the food. Great you took the time to do that.


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> That's a fantastic read!! Only thing could do with is the weights of the food. Great you took the time to do that.


To be honest I am a little bit Mickey Mouse with my diet- I tend to eat different portions of each food group, which is dependent on my Activity and Energy levels- I try to listen to my body.

Everything is on track diet, cardio and weights- burning the candle at both ends- probably could do with more sleep but hey ho, I'm 21 in a few weeks I think I am still young enough to get away with it.............. 

South Coast 2012


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing hamstrings and glutes in the pic! Glad everything is on track!! Be Brits before you know it! Any idea what day the finals are on and what day the grand prix?


----------



## fitrut

defo said:


> To be honest I am a little bit Mickey Mouse with my diet- I tend to eat different portions of each food group, which is dependent on my Activity and Energy levels- I try to listen to my body.
> 
> Everything is on track diet, cardio and weights- burning the candle at both ends- probably could do with more sleep but hey ho, I'm 21 in a few weeks I think I am still young enough to get away with it..............
> 
> South Coast 2012


you still have loads of time, I bet youll do well. seen your performance in south coast, very nice :thumb:


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing hamstrings and glutes in the pic! Glad everything is on track!! Be Brits before you know it! Any idea what day the finals are on and what day the grand prix?


I need to get my legs tighter!!!

I think amateur is day time and grand Prix is evening (possibly a lie)- not sure, I will check what it says on the invite and get back to you!!!


----------



## defo

Still doing 45mins cardio on the x-trainer in the morning.

Weight session:

Barbell thrusters-

2 x 10 20kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 40kg

2 x 10 50kg

DB thrusters:

1 x 10 6kg db

3 x 10 10kg db

Clean & jerk:

1 x 6 17.5kg

1 x 6 22.5kg

2 x 6 37.5kg

2 x 4 47.5kg

Calves:

Uphill push machine

2 x 20 50kg toes forward

2 x 20 50kg toes out

Seated calf raises

2 x 20 40kg toes forward

2 x 20 40kg toes out

Circuit x 2

Standing donkey raises 20kg x 10

Standing donkey raises bodyweight x 10

Standing heal raises bodyweight 30 sec


----------



## Suprakill4

Good workout! Things going ok and on track then?

Did you have time to check the invite. I'm just being lazy I'm sure its probably online somewhere about the schedule.


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Good workout! Things going ok and on track then?
> 
> Did you have time to check the invite. I'm just being lazy I'm sure its probably online somewhere about the schedule.


Looking at the invite, it's the same as previous years, (Saturday pre-judge, top 10 Sunday finals) so assuming the grand prix is on in the evening


----------



## dipdabs

Hello  looking great! Subbed


----------



## defo

Kaywoodham said:


> Hello  looking great! Subbed


Heya, thank you popped in to your journal best of luck in achieving your goals!


----------



## fitrut

defo said:


> Looking at the invite, it's the same as previous years, (Saturday pre-judge, top 10 Sunday finals) so assuming the grand prix is on in the evening


I think saturday morning our prejudge, saturday afternoon grand prix prejudge and sunday morning our finals and sunday afternoon Grand Prix finals, are you going to watch Grand Prix too?


----------



## dipdabs

defo said:


> Heya, thank you popped in to your journal best of luck in achieving your goals!


Hey thanks! Feel free to pop in anytime and pony me in the right direction


----------



## defo

fitrut said:


> I think saturday morning our prejudge, saturday afternoon grand prix prejudge and sunday morning our finals and sunday afternoon Grand Prix finals, are you going to watch Grand Prix too?


Its going to be a hectic weekend, yes I plan on watching the grand prix


----------



## defo

Dropped another 3 pound this week.

Steeped my training up, harder, more intense and also been training on and off with a partner so been able to push out of my comfort zone and go a little heavier 

Flexibility is getting better, training is less of an effort and becoming more natural.

21 on Friday so going to have a messy evening (you only turn 21 once!) hopefully the weather will stay gorgeous!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Have a great birthday!!! Glad your making good progress, always helps having a training partner, i hate training on my own because i dont feel like i have pushed as much as i can (chest mainly)


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Have a great birthday!!! Glad your making good progress, always helps having a training partner, i hate training on my own because i dont feel like i have pushed as much as i can (chest mainly)


Thank you 

I don't train at regular times so can't be consistent with training partners, so have to do a lot of supersets and drop sets. Unfortunately not many people will train legs or back with me  (too much hard work) and I don't train chest on a Monday when everybody trains it for obvious reasons, so I train on my own


----------



## CharlieC25

Hello matey, its Carly  Didn't realise you were alive on here! I've been off the boards for a while but was about to start a journal and spotted yours 

Ace work, keep it up! The finals could be a good fight this year! aiiiiit!


----------



## defo

CharlieC25 said:


> Hello matey, its Carly  Didn't realise you were alive on here! I've been off the boards for a while but was about to start a journal and spotted yours
> 
> Ace work, keep it up! The finals could be a good fight this year! aiiiiit!


heya carly, been on here a while now, not very good at this whole journal thing thoough :s. just seen you have a journal, will check it out in a bit.

The finals are always a good fight, love it


----------



## defo

I turned 21 on Friday and had a messy evening, and remained drunk throughout saturday, so training and diet was out the window. I don't usually drink and when I do I am a lightweight!! Some of my friends took this opportunity to take awful drunken pictures!



Today I decided to get back in to the game:

This morning I did 45mins xtrainer

I also trained legs- after looking at other people's journals a lot of them have video's so I decided to get involved (not really sure how to get it on to one clip so its split up)































12 weeks until Finals!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks like you had a top night!! Happy belated birthday.

Videos are brilliant excellent form on dreads and squats.


----------



## Normangorman

Top videos Kirstie. Always good to see you smashing up Ryan (14 inches taller & 5 stone heavier) Most blokes don't train with that level of intensity.... This will be your year! xx


----------



## CharlieC25

Great vids Kirstie, awesome leg workout


----------



## Wardy211436114751

hahaha looks like Ryan enjoyed that session  Good work Kirstie legs looking bigggggg and hope you had a good birthday!


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks like you had a top night!! Happy belated birthday.
> 
> Videos are brilliant excellent form on dreads and squats.


Thank you  wicked night- loads of people have filled in the blanks lol



Normangorman said:


> Top videos Kirstie. Always good to see you smashing up Ryan (14 inches taller & 5 stone heavier) Most blokes don't train with that level of intensity.... This will be your year! xx


Happy days 



CharlieC25 said:


> Great vids Kirstie, awesome leg workout


Thank you gotta love training legs, 



Wardy21 said:


> hahaha looks like Ryan enjoyed that session  Good work Kirstie legs looking bigggggg and hope you had a good birthday!


Haha, thank you just gotta get them cut now!!!!  had a fab birthday 

I did 45mins xtrainer this morning, followed by shoulders this evening:

Barbel press

Dumbbell press

Side raises

Front raises

Shrugs

Job done


----------



## defo

Trained back and bi's today- keeping with high intensity training, maintaining my strength even though I am dropping body fat- arms are looking fuller and 6 pack is coming through


----------



## Suprakill4

6 pack. Pics 

Well done should be a great package at the Brits then.


----------



## defo

Started today with 45mins xtrainer. Trained chest and tri's today followed by 20mins xtrainer this evening.

Thought I would try flat bench for the first time in a while made 60kg bench (awful spoter (annoying when they touch the bar unnecessarily)) (possibly only needed spotted on last 2 reps)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=GB#/watch?v=vg6odUQS2q0

Also found an old video on my phone from last year 100kg squat:

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=GB#/watch?v=HztO367P-qs


----------



## jstarcarr

Good journal and videos will be following


----------



## defo

Cardio has been bang on every morning 45mins xtrainer - started to throw in some posing practice too!!

Training has been really good- got a few training partners now 

Trained shoulders on Sunday - Back on Monday trained on my own with 20sec rest between sets and got an unreal pump- Tuesday I did chest did decline bench for the first time in a long time 70kg for 8reps 2 assisted.

Today was legs: Front squats, straight leg dead lifts, one legged lung/squat, walking lunges,

Calves: circuit 50kg uphill push 20reps, 20kg standing donkey raises, body weight donkey raises, 30sec standing raises x2


----------



## defo

Haven't weight trained for a few days because my wrist swelled up and I couldn't turn it over or put pressure on it without it hurting  (not sure why) I have been ignoring it and it seems to have got better so gonna train back today  unfortunately iv still been able to do cardio  lol


----------



## defo

Back and bi's session today was perfect, wrist didn't play so everything should be back on track 

Wide arm pull downs

Under arm pull downs

Wide arm seated row

One armed dead lift pulls

Super set standing row and straight arm pull downs

Resistant machine bicep curls

Pyramid sets hammer curls

Found a video when I was 17 (I was my strongest at this age)

140kg partial dead lifts (rack pulls)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=GB#/watch?v=C56VlGCkBG0


----------



## MRSTRONG

nice delts in the rack video .


----------



## dipdabs

140kg deadlifts omg! Hope your wrist doesn't get bad again! What an odd thing to happen!


----------



## defo

Kaywoodham said:


> 140kg deadlifts omg! Hope your wrist doesn't get bad again! What an odd thing to happen!


 Thank you, I have broken my wrist about 6 or 7 times the first time I did it I was 12 and had to have it operated on, they wanted to put a plate in my wrist and pin it back together but it would have affected my movement so my dad said no, it plays up from time to time.


----------



## defo

I have done 45mins xtrainer this morning followed by chest and tri's this afternoon:

45 degree incline db press:

1 x 10 7kg db

1 x 10 10kg db

1 x 10 12.5kg db

2 x 10 15kg db

1 x 10 10kg db

30 degree incline press

1 x 10 10kg db

1 x 10 12.5kg db

2 x 10 15kg db

1 x 10 10kg db

Flat db press

2 x 10 10kg db

2 x 10 12.5kg db

2 x 10 15kg db

1 x 10 10kg db

Db pull overs

2 x 10 10kg

1 x 10 12.5kg db

1 x 10 15kg db

Superset seated chest press and incline press ups x 4

Dips 4 x 20

Triceps push downs u bar drop set 6 reps down back up final reps 12 reps

Rope push downs 4 x 10

Wrist seems to be back to normal however I am now wearing wrist supports in every session


----------



## defo

Yesterday all I did was 3 sessions of cardio = 1 hr 45 mins

This morning I started with 45 xtrainer

I also trained legs:

Walking lunges:

10kg db x 20

12.5kg db x 20

2 x 15kg db x 20

One legged squat/lunge

1 x 10 each leg 6kg db

1 x 10 each leg 7kg db

2 x 10 each leg 10kg db

Squats:

1 x 20 20kg

1 x 15 30kg

1 x 12 40kg

1 x 10 50kg

Widow makers 6 x 10

Calf- 2 superset donkey raises: 10 x 20kg, 10 x bodyweight 30sec bodyweight

30mins xtrainer evening cardio


----------



## Suprakill4

20 rep sets in walking lunges. Love your work ethic! They kill me.


----------



## MRSTRONG

I emailed rich to see about places in that comp will let you know when he gets back to me , any joy with Craig ?


----------



## defo

]



Suprakill4 said:


> 20 rep sets in walking lunges. Love your work ethic! They kill me.


Love training legs gotta go all out  , trying to concentrate on hamstrings a little more at the moment 



ewen said:


> I emailed rich to see about places in that comp will let you know when he gets back to me , any joy with Craig ?[/quote
> 
> Yes all sorted officially entered thank you for your help actually excited


----------



## Suprakill4

I am too!! My quads overpower my hamstrings so need to brin them up aswel as calves. Great delts in the rack pull video!


----------



## defo

Today has been a good day, I have totalled 1hr 15mins cardio and trained back.

I also entered a strong woman comp which is taking place in 3 weeks 9th September. The events are:

Womens Events

#1 Arm Over Arm (Mercedes Vito Van) 75 secs

#2 Log Lift 40kg Log 1 point, 50kg Log 2 points, 60kg Log 3 points 75 secs

#3 Farmers Walk 60kg 20m then 80kg 20m

#4 Deadlift reps 100kg 1 point, 120kg 2 points. 75 secs.

#5 Block Medley 30kg 40kg 50kg 75 secs

#6 Stones 30kg 1 point, 60kg 2 points, 90kg 3 points. 75 seconds

I have not actually specifically trained for these events however I think I have the fundamentals and I'm excited to experience what a strong woman comp is all about. I am dropping my reps and upping my weight for the next few weeks in preparation for this event.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Think ill bring wife and come watch .


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Think ill bring wife and come watch .


Wicked will be good to meet you both! Get some tips from the best (obviously talking about your wife)  hehe


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Wicked will be good to meet you both! Get some tips from the best (obviously talking about your wife)  hehe


Haha 

Did anything I say on your other thread help ?

You've got a good cv system just do your best and you'll be fine .


----------



## Ems

defo said:


> Today has been a good day, I have totalled 1hr 15mins cardio and trained back.
> 
> I also entered a strong woman comp which is taking place in 3 weeks 9th September. The events are:
> 
> Womens Events
> 
> #1 Arm Over Arm (Mercedes Vito Van) 75 secs
> 
> #2 Log Lift 40kg Log 1 point, 50kg Log 2 points, 60kg Log 3 points 75 secs
> 
> #3 Farmers Walk 60kg 20m then 80kg 20m
> 
> #4 Deadlift reps 100kg 1 point, 120kg 2 points. 75 secs.
> 
> #5 Block Medley 30kg 40kg 50kg 75 secs
> 
> #6 Stones 30kg 1 point, 60kg 2 points, 90kg 3 points. 75 seconds
> 
> I have not actually specifically trained for these events however I think I have the fundamentals and I'm excited to experience what a strong woman comp is all about. I am dropping my reps and upping my weight for the next few weeks in preparation for this event.


Just as a matter of interest - where is this being held? It's just at my gym we've got another big comp coming up with women's strongman in September and wonder whether it's the same one?! I'm not doing it but will probably be watching!


----------



## defo

Ems said:


> Just as a matter of interest - where is this being held? It's just at my gym we've got another big comp coming up with women's strongman in September and wonder whether it's the same one?! I'm not doing it but will probably be watching!


9th September in Swindon  will be good to meet you


----------



## Ems

defo said:


> 9th September in Swindon  will be good to meet you


Sorry about the dual posting in 2 threads LOL.


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> I am too!! My quads overpower my hamstrings so need to brin them up aswel as calves. Great delts in the rack pull video!


Is their anything specific you do for hamstrings? Thank you


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Haha
> 
> Did anything I say on your other thread help ?
> 
> You've got a good cv system just do your best and you'll be fine .


Yes 100% thank you for taking the time to write it, I really do appreciate it, I definitely believe knowledge is power, and the best people to learn from are the people that have been there and done it/ doing it!!

Going into it with a very open mind, first competition, so it's a lot more about experience


----------



## defo

Ems said:


> Sorry about the dual posting in 2 threads LOL.


It's all good, I'm not very fast at responding on this forum :s must get better lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Yes 100% thank you for taking the time to write it, I really do appreciate it, I definitely believe knowledge is power, and the best people to learn from are the people that have been there and done it/ doing it!!
> 
> Going into it with a very open mind, first competition, so it's a lot more about experience


fcuk experience go and win it :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

defo said:


> Is their anything specific you do for hamstrings? Thank you


I struggle because have a lower back injury at the moment so cant do sldl. Im currently doing lying ham curls, plenty of sets and a big drop set, and one legged leg press high foot position hammers mine.


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> I struggle because have a lower back injury at the moment so cant do sldl. Im currently doing lying ham curls, plenty of sets and a big drop set, and one legged leg press high foot position hammers mine.


Hope your back gets better soon!!!! Unfortunately I don't have a lying hamstring machine  started doing widow makers which is the same movement but backwards- might help strengthen your lower back?


----------



## Suprakill4

defo said:


> Hope your back gets better soon!!!! Unfortunately I don't have a lying hamstring machine  started doing widow makers which is the same movement but backwards- might help strengthen your lower back?


could certainly give them a try! Its getting better fromt he physio thanks.


----------



## defo

Spent the last couple of days learning about strong woman. Today I thought I would base my training around this:

Started with 45 mins fasted cardio

Mainly a shoulder session today however hands are ripped to pieces:

Started with Shoulder press using handle bar shaped bar: went up to 30kg

Then shoulder pressing using db hands either side went up to 20kg

Followed by plate press only did 25kg but found balance and technique was the most difficult, mainly concentrating on not hitting it off my chin, with a little more practice I think I will master it.

Using a straight bar I went up to 60kg - deadlift, shoulder press

Finishing with farmers walk 30kg db and 40kg (completely ruined at this point)

Loving the new challenge


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent. I would love to do something like this. It's incredible what jstarcarr did, won his first bodybuilding, powerlifting and strongman competition. I would love to dabble in something lik strong man, just one problem, I'm not strong lol.

You doing much this weekend.


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent. I would love to do something like this. It's incredible what jstarcarr did, won his first bodybuilding, powerlifting and strongman competition. I would love to dabble in something lik strong man, just one problem, I'm not strong lol.
> 
> You doing much this weekend.


I honestly believe that its mind over matter, I use to train and just get heavier and heavier and not really think anything of it, it was only when people started telling me that the weights I was lifting were heavy for a girl my size, age and weight that I started to struggle and strength decreased!


----------



## defo

Went to a party in Portsmouth yesterday and I was drinking cocktails all day and night and didn't eat- oops school boy error!!

Had to be up earlier so didn't get a lot of sleep- but had an amazing day with great people and amazing weather so well worth it :thumbup1:

Chest & triceps:

90* barbell press

2 x 10 20kg

2 x 10 30kg

2 x 10 40kg

45* barbell press

2 x 10 20kg

2 x 10 30kg

2 x 10 40kg

Flat db press

1 x 10 10kg db

1 x 10 12.5kg db

2 x 10 15kg db

Seated chest press 4 x 10

Hands on bench press ups 4 x 10

Dips 4 x 10

Cable tri press u shape bar drop sets of 6 reps

Cable rope pulls 4 x 10

30mins xtrainer


----------



## MRSTRONG

good sesh , feel rough yet ?


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> good sesh , feel rough yet ?


No, always feel amazing - never get hangovers :lol: lucky!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

lucky bugger


----------



## CharlieC25

Good luck for the strongman competition Kirstie! Woman of many talents, I don't know many that could do a strongman comp whilst dieting!


----------



## MRSTRONG

CharlieC25 said:


> Good luck for the strongman competition Kirstie! Woman of many talents, I don't know many that could do a strongman comp whilst dieting!


strongwoman


----------



## CharlieC25

I stand corrected


----------



## defo

CharlieC25 said:


> Good luck for the strongman competition Kirstie! Woman of many talents, I don't know many that could do a strongman comp whilst dieting!


Thank you


----------



## defo

Total cardio = 1hr 15mins

Back and bi's (actually felt physically sick half way through this session)

Deadlifts: 6 reps 1 x 50kg, 70kg, 90kg, 110kg

Finishing with 1 minute 120kg managed 8 reps (not sure if that's good!?) awful form!

Wide arm pull downs 6 x 10

Close grip underarm pull downs 6 x 10

Upright row 6 x 10

Wide arm rows 6 x 10

Biceps

Pyramid sets up and down 3kg, 4kg, 6kg sets of 10 reps

Twisting bicep curls

Thumbs out curls

Hammer curls

Feel sorry for myself!


----------



## Suprakill4

great session!!! Do you often feel sick when training? I always do when doing legs and back. Last time i done back i was sick halfway through, into a bin in the changing rooms but didnt exactly aim properly (disgusting i know). the gym owner didnt look too happy. Last time i done legs i curbed my cars wheels because had to hammer it to the side of the road to open to door to be sick. Crazy, must just show were working hard enough eh


----------



## MRSTRONG

Good deadlifts I'm impressed can't wait to see you in action


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> great session!!! Do you often feel sick when training? I always do when doing legs and back. Last time i done back i was sick halfway through, into a bin in the changing rooms but didnt exactly aim properly (disgusting i know). the gym owner didnt look too happy. Last time i done legs i curbed my cars wheels because had to hammer it to the side of the road to open to door to be sick. Crazy, must just show were working hard enough eh


I do try and train to the point I want to be sick, however very rarely do I ever actually get to that stage  (must try harder)

When I train with other people and/or train other people a lot of the time they tell me they feel like throwing up, especially when doing legs, but I don't usually feel the same. Clearly not working hard enough :whistling:


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Good deadlifts I'm impressed can't wait to see you in action


Next session I'm going to rep out 100kg and see which I can do more of in terms of 1point for 100kg 2 points for 120kg


----------



## Suprakill4

defo said:


> I do try and train to the point I want to be sick, however very rarely do I ever actually get to that stage  (must try harder)
> 
> When I train with other people and/or train other people a lot of the time they tell me they feel like throwing up, especially when doing legs, but I don't usually feel the same. Clearly not working hard enough :whistling:


Yep. Your definitely not working hard enough!!! lol


----------



## Vickky

defo said:


> I do try and train to the point I want to be sick, however very rarely do I ever actually get to that stage  (must try harder)
> 
> When I train with other people and/or train other people a lot of the time they tell me they feel like throwing up, especially when doing legs, but I don't usually feel the same. Clearly not working hard enough :whistling:


hi !! just found your blog interesting read =) ...this made me laugh as i was sick not so long ago training legs !! gotta love it !!


----------



## Suprakill4

Vickky said:


> hi !! just found your blog interesting read =) ...this made me laugh as i was sick not so long ago training legs !! gotta love it !!


Glad its not just me. Was it mid session ? lol

I have a bit of a phobia of being sick, im very dramatic it sounds like im dying when i do lol.


----------



## Vickky

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad its not just me. Was it mid session ? lol
> 
> I have a bit of a phobia of being sick, im very dramatic it sounds like im dying when i do lol.


#

it was very near the end ...thankgod ...and i still came back and finished !!!! hahahah oh no ..bet that looks hilarious big guy flailing about the place !! drama queen


----------



## dtlv

defo said:


> My name is Kirstie, I am 20 years old. I have just qualified for the UKBFF UK Finals in the Fitness class. This is my blog:
> 
> Background:
> 
> The main sport I did whilst growing up was gymnastics. I competed from the age of 5 to 15; I stop training due to injuries.
> 
> From the age of 11 I started to lift weights. I have always trained with men and never realised how 'strong' I am/was. One day at the age of 16 I went to an army show in my town (recruitment event for the armed forces) and I walked in to a tent labelled Powerlifting there was a 100kg bar on the floor set up for Deadlift's and I picked it up (my body weight was 60kg) I was told I had just broke a 13 year old world record for the BDFPA powerlifting federation- I then replied I can lift heavier. I started to train for powerlifting competitions and broke British, European and world records in Squat, Bench press and Deadlift.
> 
> Picture below I am 18 years old Deadlifting 127.5kg at the BDFPA World championships.
> 
> View attachment 82498
> 
> 
> At the age of 17, I went to a weight lifting club for a few months and competed in the BWLA under 18's British Championships and came 4th. I only did about 10 sessions with this club due to other commitments (work, college etc) and the commuting time to the club from where I live.
> 
> During this time my dad did a his first bodybuilding show, and I thought about competing myself, I had said to a few people that I was thinking about it, and they ALL told me a couldn't do it, it would be too hard and I would never get on stage. I decided to prove everyone wrong and do it!
> 
> I had been going to the UKBFF South coast show since I was about 12/13 years old, I have known the promoter most of my life so I decided I would get ready for this show- at this point I knew nothing about the sport of bodybuilding! I learnt about training and diet from my dad and trial and error.
> 
> 7/8 weeks out from the show, I went to see Marina Cornwall to get some advice, she pinched some fat on the side of my body and said no, don't think you are going to be ready in time. CHALLENGE ACCEPTED! From the initial visit to Marina I then set to work to drop my fat more and more and I went back to see her every 10days. Improving every time, on the second and third visit back she agreed that I would be ready, if I carried on progressing and changing like I had been form the first time she saw me.
> 
> Knowing very little about body building I entered the body fitness class at the UKBFF South coast pictures below.
> 
> View attachment 82499
> View attachment 82502
> 
> 
> I then spoke to John Plumber who runs the UKBFF North-west Championships and he suggested entering his contest in the Fitness category, which I did and qualified for the British Championships in the fitness class. At 19 years old I think I was the youngest competitor of the weekend I came 5th out of 6, Irene Cotton won that year! Pictures below:
> 
> View attachment 82500
> View attachment 82503
> 
> 
> I continued to compete in fitness and entered the south coast show again the following year and qualified for the British where I came 3rd.
> 
> View attachment 82501
> 
> 
> View attachment 82504
> 
> 
> View attachment 82505
> 
> 
> I have just competed in the UKBFF South coast Championships for the 3rd time and received an invite to the 2012 UK championships.
> 
> I am going to write some of my training and diet in this blog, however I can't promise to write daily or weekly, but I will try to update.
> 
> I appreciate advice and tips and constructive comments however I would appreciate it if people can reframe from being negative or writing inappropriate comments I am only 20, and I have friends and family on here. If it does get out of control/ spirals off in the wrong direction (which I have seen in some blogs) I will kill it dead, and ask a moderator to remove it! (I have had doubts about starting a blog on here please don't prove these doubts right! Thank you in advanceJ)


Wow what a great journal, seriously impressive cv here... much impressed!

Will keep checking in, a good read


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

impredd myself too  !


----------



## Suprakill4

Vickky said:


> #
> 
> it was very near the end ...thankgod ...and i still came back and finished !!!! hahahah oh no ..bet that looks hilarious big guy flailing about the place !! drama queen


Yeah thats axactly what its like. Lots of gipping first lol.

Thats committment!! Reminded me of a video someone posted the other day of someone in a deadlifting competition, throwing up every single rep going everywhere, and he carried on untill the end lol.

Look to have made amazing progress in the pics by the way.


----------



## Vickky

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah thats axactly what its like. Lots of gipping first lol.
> 
> Thats committment!! Reminded me of a video someone posted the other day of someone in a deadlifting competition, throwing up every single rep going everywhere, and he carried on untill the end lol.
> 
> Look to have made amazing progress in the pics by the way.


i saw that !! was rank !! thankyou was trying to reply to your message but cant !! i needed a boost today so cheers !!


----------



## Suprakill4

Vickky said:


> i saw that !! was rank !! thankyou was trying to reply to your message but cant !! i needed a boost today so cheers !!


Yeah i know, the daft s0d, cant fault him though.

No problem i mean it, its a dramatic change, i remember you saying was working on legs, it shows big time!


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Next session I'm going to rep out 100kg and see which I can do more of in terms of 1point for 100kg 2 points for 120kg


I think straps are allowed but no bouncing ,y guess would be 10-12 @100kg and [email protected] 120kg , our lass did 140x8 before she went bodybuilding so you got a Target


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> I think straps are allowed but no bouncing ,y guess would be 10-12 @100kg and [email protected] 120kg , our lass did 140x8 before she went bodybuilding so you got a Target


I tried straps in my last session I don't really like them, going to keep trying to get use to them. I always do deadlifts using on movement so that's not a problem 

Wicked nearly 2.5 x bodyweight for 8reps in a minute now that's a challenge


----------



## MRSTRONG

smash it  fcuk straps if you dont need them but if you can use them in the comp it`ll help save your grip .


----------



## defo

Traps are aching today 

30mins xtrainer before breakfast

Chest and tri's

Incline barbel press:

1 x 10 20kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 50kg

2 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 30kg

Flat db press (twisting at the top)

1 x 10 10kg db

1 x 10 12.5kg db

2 x 10 15kg db

1 x 10 12.5kg db

Decline barbell press

1 x 10 20kg

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 10 40kg

1 x 10 50kg

1 x 10 30kg

Close reverse grip tricep bench press

1 x 10 20kg

1 x 10 25kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 6 40kg

Drop set tri push downs straight bar under and over arm grip

Rope 1 x 20


----------



## MRSTRONG

good session , are you nervous yet :blink:

:devil2:


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> good session , are you nervous yet :blink:
> 
> :devil2:


Nervous, what's that? Pure adreline junkie. I have lots of really good, bad ideas!!! I'm excited it won't be until I'm driving up their when I'll think what have I got myself in for......


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Nervous, what's that? Pure adreline junkie. I have lots of really good, bad ideas!!! I'm excited it won't be until I'm driving up their when I'll think what have I got myself in for......


yeah im the same as soon as i get the the venue and see the events i start thinking i need a massive poo :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen

As per your opening post - Very impressive lifts and comprehensive cv! I'm sure you'll go far! Will follow although doubt I'll be able to contribute much!


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> yeah im the same as soon as i get the the venue and see the events i start thinking i need a massive poo :lol:


Haha speak for yourself on that one! Hehe I am very spontaneous and do things spur of the moment as you can tell you said enter this and straight away I did!! If it all goes wrong I'm taking no responsibility 



GreedyBen said:


> As per your opening post - Very impressive lifts and comprehensive cv! I'm sure you'll go far! Will follow although doubt I'll be able to contribute much!


Thank you


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha you'll do brilliant I know you will .


----------



## defo

Cardio day today 3 sessions = 1hr 45mins


----------



## Suprakill4

3 sessions. 1hr 45 minutes!!!! I HATE doing my 20 minutes pre breakfast. How do you get through that amount?!? iPod on?


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> 3 sessions. 1hr 45 minutes!!!! I HATE doing my 20 minutes pre breakfast. How do you get through that amount?!? iPod on?


First sessions is normally really earlier, whilst its still light and no-one is about, cd player on xtrainer whilst reading a magazine but yesterday someone came down at 7 to chat  flew by!

Second session I had a spare hour in the day so did 45mins xtrainer and was chatting to the person on the runner that flew by too 

3rd session was at 9oclock, awful longest 30 mins ever, just wanted to stab my self in the eye

Good days, bad days


----------



## Suprakill4

Stab yourself in the eye LOL!!!! That bad?!?

I remember when i cut last and it was when the swine flu was about, i had it and somehow i was still up doing an hour fasted every day, probably the ephidrine that got me through it.


----------



## defo

So far today I have done 45mins stretching and gymnastics 

Because I missed morning cardio I thought I would smash myself up with a leg dominant, whole body circuit:

9kg slam ball

Walking lunges

10kg med ball over head press

Tyre flip

Skipping

Calf raises

4kg kettle bell thrusters

15kg slam ball throws

Squat jumbos

5kg med ball oblique twist

Box jumps

30sec circuit:






45 sec circuit:






1min circuit:











Killer!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

you cheated , knee to floor lunges


----------



## defo

Finished today with 45mins xtrainer!

I have reduced my overall calories the last few days, going to weigh in on Monday and go from there.

This weekend I am doing strongman training Saturday, and on Sunday I'm going to UKBFF Kent classic


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Finished today with 45mins xtrainer!
> 
> I have reduced my overall calories the last few days, going to weigh in on Monday and go from there.
> 
> This weekend I am doing strongman training Saturday, and on Sunday I'm going to UKBFF Kent classic


miles a guy from my gym will be doing either the 80kg class if he makes the weight or the masters so keep an eye out for him plus a guy called andy doing the first timers .

sure you`ll have a great day .


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> miles a guy from my gym will be doing either the 80kg class if he makes the weight or the masters so keep an eye out for him plus a guy called andy doing the first timers .
> 
> sure you`ll have a great day .


Wicked, sounds like it's gonna be a good, day! Iv got a big mouth so no doubt will end up chatting to everyone


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Wicked, sounds like it's gonna be a good, day! Iv got a big mouth so no doubt will end up chatting to everyone


big mouth 

ive never been and would like to have gone but im busy that day :lol:

sure you`ll have a fantastic day .


----------



## defo

Yesterday consisted of 30mins xtrainer

Today: 45mins xtrainer

First sting man training 

60kg farmers walk 40m warm up

120kg farmers walk total 80m

140 farmers walk total 40m

150kg up and hold 2 x 10 sec

Shoulder press warm up

65kg log technique work - really confident about this event! 

Strapped to a tyre and run up hill (omg hard!) 40m apparently it was a 100kg drag

Tried stones but lightest stone was 70kg going to start with this next session and hopefully get it to chest!

Hands are red roar!! No doubt will ache like crazy 2moz! 

Deep freeze is my new best friend!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Impressive .


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Impressive .


Thank you Ewen. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## ampre

Subbed Kirstie,your looking fabulous,proud off you.

:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Thank you Ewen. Good luck tomorrow


Thank you .


----------



## Suprakill4

Strength is incredible seriously. Pure talent!


----------



## jstarcarr

Awesome work very strong


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Strength is incredible seriously. Pure talent!





jstarcarr said:


> Awesome work very strong


Thank you


----------



## defo

Sunday I went to the Kent classic UKBFF show had a catch up and spoke to Sarah Bridges 

Also got talking to Joanne from Rhinos gym and Hanne Bingle got some great advice and tips and advice on strong woman 

Bank holiday Monday:

40mins fasted cardio

30mins cardio

Went back over to ollies gym for event training- I was aching from the previous session on sat and I was feeling weak!

Finished the session with 50kg up&down for 75sec. Normally this is not a difficult weight to move however today was a struggle  not sure if it was due to 2 cardio sessions I did previously this day or I was aching. Good days Bad days!






After I ate slept for an hour then finished the day with a push session: (bank holiday = day of rest&chilling.....not!)

Incline smith machine bench press

Flat barbell bench

Seated press

Side raises

Front raises

Going to sleep well tonight


----------



## MRSTRONG

Looking solid and good tech on the ohp.

Delts and bis are looking good , well done .


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Looking solid and good tech on the ohp.
> 
> Delts and bis are looking good , well done .


Thank you Ewen, 2 weeks now! Getting close!!


----------



## JaneN40

defo said:


> Yesterday consisted of 30mins xtrainer
> 
> Today: 45mins xtrainer
> 
> First sting man training
> 
> 60kg farmers walk 40m warm up
> 
> 120kg farmers walk total 80m
> 
> 140 farmers walk total 40m
> 
> 150kg up and hold 2 x 10 sec
> 
> Shoulder press warm up
> 
> 65kg log technique work - really confident about this event!
> 
> Strapped to a tyre and run up hill (omg hard!) 40m apparently it was a 100kg drag
> 
> Tried stones but lightest stone was 70kg going to start with this next session and hopefully get it to chest!
> 
> Hands are red roar!! No doubt will ache like crazy 2moz!
> 
> Deep freeze is my new best friend!!


Seriously impressed! Well done.. hope the next 2 weeks go well for you.


----------



## defo

JaneN40 said:


> Seriously impressed! Well done.. hope the next 2 weeks go well for you.


Thank you  joints are taking a battering but loving the new type of training


----------



## MRSTRONG

You get used to the pain and learn to live with it Haha .

I take cnp bcaas for recovery seems to help a fair bit although its not helped at all today .

Hanne has been around she's a nice woman .


----------



## JaneN40

defo said:


> Thank you  joints are taking a battering but loving the new type of training


lol I've got no hope then.. I'm twice your age! :lol: and we won't mention weight!


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> You get used to the pain and learn to live with it Haha .
> 
> I take cnp bcaas for recovery seems to help a fair bit although its not helped at all today .
> 
> Hanne has been around she's a nice woman .


No pain no gain.....eh

Yeah she seems wicked, she's doing powerlifting now- cross over sports love it



JaneN40 said:


> lol I've got no hope then.. I'm twice your age! :lol: and we won't mention weight!


Go for it, good luck with your goals  what's the worst that can happen.......!?


----------



## defo

Not been online for a while been busy, busy!!

Training is going really well, cardio is 2 times a day, changed my diet, becoming tighter 

Stregth is still their super excited about strong woman this Sunday!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hope the comp goes really well for you I'm probably not going to make it but will if I can .


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Hope the comp goes really well for you I'm probably not going to make it but will if I can .


Thank you! Gutted would be nice to meet you!


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad all is going well. Great strength is still good even when dieting!! Mine drops alot.


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad all is going well. Great strength is still good even when dieting!! Mine drops alot.


Normally my strength drops when I diet, ( I have been stronger) but kept my carbs higher this time, and eating a lot more green veg, I feel and look a lot better then previous preps


----------



## Suprakill4

Bonus then!!! Guess you constantly learn about your body no matter how many preps you do.


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Bonus then!!! Guess you constantly learn about your body no matter how many preps you do.


Yeah, I have never done a prep the same way, my body is always changing I have got it completely wrong before but think I have cracked it


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Good luck Sunday Kirstie!


----------



## defo

Wardy21 said:


> Good luck Sunday Kirstie!


Thank you Ben


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kirstie smash it Sunday I have every faith in your ability .


----------



## CJ

Good luck on Sunday


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Kirstie smash it Sunday I have every faith in your ability .





CJ said:


> Good luck on Sunday


Thank you


----------



## CharlieC25

Good luck Kirstie! Can't wait to hear how you got on... Winning  x


----------



## defo

CharlieC25 said:


> Good luck Kirstie! Can't wait to hear how you got on... Winning  x


Thank you Carly.


----------



## defo

Strong woman comp on Sunday (2 days). Since Tuesday I have not weight trained only doing cardio AM&PM.

Today I am carbing up so in theroy I will preform better on Sunday........

Breakfast oomph porridge oats- ready made pots 75g (yummy!)

Every 2.5-3hrs: turkey breast, brown rice, broccoli & green beans.


----------



## MRSTRONG

dont forget haribo on the day


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> dont forget haribo on the day


Eewwww!!!!! No!!! Rice cakes yummy!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Eewwww!!!!! No!!! Rice cakes yummy!!!


 :nono: .. tangfastics :drool:


----------



## Suprakill4

OOSHH!! Get them carbs in you! Best of luck!! Be sure to get some videos!


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> OOSHH!! Get them carbs in you! Best of luck!! Be sure to get some videos!


Thank you! Will do


----------



## jstarcarr

Good luck for weekend :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Good Luck for tomorrow Kirsty


----------



## defo

jstarcarr said:


> Good luck for weekend :thumb:





Tassotti said:


> Good Luck for tomorrow Kirsty


Thank you!! Really excited now


----------



## MRSTRONG

Who are you taking with you for support ?

Take cold water with you as well its gonna be warm , good look and enjoy I know you'll do really well in this .


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Who are you taking with you for support ?
> 
> Take cold water with you as well its gonna be warm , good look and enjoy I know you'll do really well in this .


Iv got a few mates going and parents are going!!

Yeah, always have water on me 

Driving up now!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Smash it x


----------



## MRSTRONG

5th is great result in your first sw comp .

How you feeling about that sort of comps ?


----------



## defo

I had a wicked day, the only event today I really had experience in was the deadlift, the other 5 I did for the first (second time today farmers work) I loved it, definitely something I would do again.

I weighed in at 65.5kg and was competing in the under 75kg class (there were only under & over 75kg classes)

Some videos of today! 

120kg then 100kg Deadlift






30kg Atlas stone 75sec






50kg log press 75sec






Block medley 50kg, 40kg, 30kg


----------



## JaneN40

defo said:


> I had a wicked day, the only event today I really had experience in was the deadlift, the other 5 I did for the first (second time today farmers work) I loved it, definitely something I would do again.
> 
> I weighed in at 65.5kg and was competing in the under 75kg class (there were only under & over 75kg classes)
> 
> Some videos of today!
> 
> 120kg then 100kg Deadlift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30kg Atlas stone 75sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50kg log press 75sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block medley 50kg, 40kg, 30kg


Major MAJOR respect! That is a great event and you stormed it! I bet you're on cloud 9 looking back on it!

Well done!! I need a dose of your speed for the deads for sure! :bounce:


----------



## mikeod

cracking effort well done, especially impressed with your log press.repped


----------



## ClareAnne

Well done, brilliant achievement!!


----------



## GreedyBen

Great lifting and superb effort, 10kg under weight too!


----------



## Ems

You did great!! I'm sorry I didn't get chance to say hello but didn't want to disturb you mid-comp and when it finished, you had already gone.....but it was great to watch and you should be so chuffed with yourself. PS. your legs are amazing, and really interesting that's the weight you are as you've got a really nice strong physique (this isn't meant to sound like a chat up line LOL - no ****, as the boys would say)......I think I might have set my target weight far too low as we're about the same height/build - I actually weigh more though and it's certainly not muscle LOL. I've been having a terrible time trying to figure out what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Suprakill4

Massive well done! Great result Kirstie and sounds like you had a great time. Deadlifting video is amazing, you lift much more than 90% of the people at my gym.


----------



## defo

Thank you for all your comments 



Ems said:


> You did great!! I'm sorry I didn't get chance to say hello but didn't want to disturb you mid-comp and when it finished, you had already gone.....but it was great to watch and you should be so chuffed with yourself. PS. your legs are amazing, and really interesting that's the weight you are as you've got a really nice strong physique (this isn't meant to sound like a chat up line LOL - no ****, as the boys would say)......I think I might have set my target weight far too low as we're about the same height/build - I actually weigh more though and it's certainly not muscle LOL. I've been having a terrible time trying to figure out what I'm aiming for.


Thank you 

You should have said hello! I was messing and joking around most of the day, you wouldn't have disturbed me at all!!

I rarely weigh myself because otherwise I will go in sane! Does your class have a weight limit? If not don't worry about it, the judges are not going to weigh you on stage, use the scales as *One* ref you have, but measure yourself, if you can take weekly pictures, go off the mirror if your getting tighter and changing shape don't worry about it. Remember: *You are trying to lose body fat not weight!*

If I were you I wouldn't try and aim for anything, train, do cardio and diet, trust the process and see what you look like. Whilst you are doing this you will learn a lot about your self, your body, training and nutrition this is when you can start to tweak your self and see what works and what doesn't.

When it comes to picking a federation or class read the rules, girls bodybuilding is a little hit and miss, you can get marked up or down depending on muscularity, how vascular you are, how lean you are. For example UKBFF bikini class get marked down for muscle.

Woke at 6am felt fine, I did morning cardio then started PTing, then little aches started to creep in.......tomorrow is going to be fun....lol

Went to my Chiropractor and got battered!!! Now I am snapped, cracked and popped back into place!


----------



## CharlieC25

Great effort Kirstie, you are indeed a pocket rocket of strength! Vids are great, are you thinking of entering anymore? X


----------



## defo

CharlieC25 said:


> Great effort Kirstie, you are indeed a pocket rocket of strength! Vids are great, are you thinking of entering anymore? X


Thank you Carly, yeah 100% going to do another one. Doing a 2day camp this weekend for another sport too 

Is it something you are interested in doing?


----------



## HodgesoN

just read the whole thread, awesome strength and great physique for a female of your age, good luck with your goals and keep up the good work.


----------



## defo

HodgesoN said:


> just read the whole thread, awesome strength and great physique for a female of your age, good luck with your goals and keep up the good work.


Thank you, your avi is looking good congrats


----------



## CharlieC25

defo said:


> Thank you Carly, yeah 100% going to do another one. Doing a 2day camp this weekend for another sport too
> 
> Is it something you are interested in doing?


What sport? You are a woman of many talents  I would love to be able to do something like that but I don't think I could ever do it with my back and pelvis, although you never know might help strengthen my lower back!


----------



## Tassotti

Excellent performance Kirsty.


----------



## Ems

defo said:


> Thank you for all your comments
> 
> Thank you
> 
> You should have said hello! I was messing and joking around most of the day, you wouldn't have disturbed me at all!!
> 
> I rarely weigh myself because otherwise I will go in sane! Does your class have a weight limit? If not don't worry about it, the judges are not going to weigh you on stage, use the scales as *One* ref you have, but measure yourself, if you can take weekly pictures, go off the mirror if your getting tighter and changing shape don't worry about it. Remember: *You are trying to lose body fat not weight!*
> 
> If I were you I wouldn't try and aim for anything, train, do cardio and diet, trust the process and see what you look like. Whilst you are doing this you will learn a lot about your self, your body, training and nutrition this is when you can start to tweak your self and see what works and what doesn't.
> 
> When it comes to picking a federation or class read the rules, girls bodybuilding is a little hit and miss, you can get marked up or down depending on muscularity, how vascular you are, how lean you are. For example UKBFF bikini class get marked down for muscle.
> 
> Woke at 6am felt fine, I did morning cardio then started PTing, then little aches started to creep in.......tomorrow is going to be fun....lol
> 
> Went to my Chiropractor and got battered!!! Now I am snapped, cracked and popped back into place!


You looked so serious LOL! Seriously though, when I've been racing before I just like to be left to get on with stuff as I go into my own little world but was hoping to catch you after - it was a brilliant event, I'm too accident prone for that sort of stuff, I'd end up knocking myself out with something.

You're right....think I've been comparing too much and worrying about weight when I don't need to. No, I don't need to weigh a certain amount which is stupid to then worry about it. Thanks for the advice and I will definitely now just go with what my body wants to do.


----------



## defo

Ems said:


> You looked so serious LOL! Seriously though, when I've been racing before I just like to be left to get on with stuff as I go into my own little world but was hoping to catch you after - it was a brilliant event, I'm too accident prone for that sort of stuff, I'd end up knocking myself out with something.
> 
> You're right....think I've been comparing too much and worrying about weight when I don't need to. No, I don't need to weigh a certain amount which is stupid to then worry about it. Thanks for the advice and I will definitely now just go with what my body
> 
> wants to do.


Haha did I!? It was a wicked event, next time I think I will train properly for it.

What racing did you compete in?

Glad to hear it, relax and it will happen


----------



## Ems

Yeah you did, but understandably so - mind you I looked bl00dy miserable as I was knackered ha ha ha - I was up on the mezzanine floor so we had an excellent view of all the events. Well I think you did so well considering you hadn't trained properly for it, it looked really good fun but I know I would end up in A&E LOL.

I did Snowdonia marathon and then went on to ultras - got really bad tendonitis in my legs so that put a stop to that as it just flares up again after a certain distance - once I start hitting half marathon distances and that was after 18 months of no running! Hence my transfer to weights. I love endurance based stuff though.

Do you know whether you're going to specialise more in strongwomen events or do a bit of both with the fitness comps?


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Awesome performance, awesome vids and sounds like you had an awesome day!

Yet another thing you've now dipped your toes in with success  catch up soon x


----------



## defo

Ems said:


> Yeah you did, but understandably so - mind you I looked bl00dy miserable as I was knackered ha ha ha - I was up on the mezzanine floor so we had an excellent view of all the events. Well I think you did so well considering you hadn't trained properly for it, it looked really good fun but I know I would end up in A&E LOL.
> 
> I did Snowdonia marathon and then went on to ultras - got really bad tendonitis in my legs so that put a stop to that as it just flares up again after a certain distance - once I start hitting half marathon distances and that was after 18 months of no running! Hence my transfer to weights. I love endurance based stuff though.
> 
> Do you know whether you're going to specialise more in strongwomen events or do a bit of both with the fitness comps?


Wicked, that sounds like a once in a life time experience well done! What about cycling that endurance and probs easier on your legs.

I always mix my training up, I get bored doing the same stuff but always stick to compounds that forms the base for any lift: deadlift, squat, bench, over head press.



Wardy21 said:


> Awesome performance, awesome vids and sounds like you had an awesome day!
> 
> Yet another thing you've now dipped your toes in with success  catch up soon x


Thank you Ben.

It was an amazing day, you should do one! See you soon


----------



## defo

Cardio has been as normal, going to start eating no carbs with my last meal of the day.

Trained legs:

Thought I would be ok, my legs where on fire- thought they were going to explode. Felt like an elastic band that had been stretched to its limit.

Squats

Straight leg deadlift

Feet together up hill push

Feet shoulder width apart uphill push

Walking lunges

Widow makers

Superset calfs

50kg on the uphill push x 20

Standing donkey raises 20kg

Body weight donkey raises

30sec heal raises

X2

Shaking and aching already!!!


----------



## defo

Saturday I went to a WWE style training camp, absolutely loved it! Got some great feed back from the coaches, promoters and other wrestlers! I had a wicked time met loads of really friendly & helpful people!

Definelty going to pursue training, learnt loads and loved perform all the moves 

Neck is a little stiff today.......

5 weeks until British finals, never been in a more positive place at this stage in the prep


----------



## HodgesoN

defo said:


> Saturday I went to a WWE style training camp, absolutely loved it! Got some great feed back from the coaches, promoters and other wrestlers! I had a wicked time met loads of really friendly & helpful people!
> 
> Definelty going to pursue training, learnt loads and loved perform all the moves
> 
> Neck is a little stiff today.......
> 
> 5 weeks until British finals, never been in a more positive place at this stage in the prep


1 of the most eager 18 year old girls iv known or talked too about bodybuilding, you could go far if you keep up like this, nice to see a young girl so interested, wish my girl was the same lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sounds awesome kirstie , do you need a grappling partner 

Looking good in your pics at the bsw comp so all round seems your doing great .


----------



## dtlv

defo said:


> Saturday I went to a WWE style training camp, absolutely loved it! Got some great feed back from the coaches, promoters and other wrestlers! I had a wicked time met loads of really friendly & helpful people!
> 
> Definelty going to pursue training, learnt loads and loved perform all the moves
> 
> Neck is a little stiff today.......
> 
> 5 weeks until British finals, never been in a more positive place at this stage in the prep


That sounds really interesting and a lot of fun. Have seen a few live wrestling shows and those guys and gals are very decent athletes.


----------



## defo

HodgesoN said:


> 1 of the most eager 18 year old girls iv known or talked too about bodybuilding, you could go far if you keep up like this, nice to see a young girl so interested, wish my girl was the same lol.


I'm 21 now, getting old  lol I'm sure if she did a class she would love it!



ewen said:


> Sounds awesome kirstie , do you need a grappling partner
> 
> Looking good in your pics at the bsw comp so all round seems your doing great .


Lol, thank you, yeah get bored sticking to one thing, sometimes it's good to mix it up : D



Dtlv74 said:


> That sounds really interesting and a lot of fun. Have seen a few live wrestling shows and those guys and gals are very decent athletes.


Yeah, after the training, there was a show which in stayed to watch and the trainers where performing it was amazing to watch how the moves and skills go together and how the kids in the crowd react to it


----------



## Suprakill4

HodgesoN said:


> 1 of the most eager 18 year old girls iv known or talked too about bodybuilding, you could go far if you keep up like this, nice to see a young girl so interested, wish my girl was the same lol.


You and me both mate. Would make a bodybuilders relationship alot easier!!


----------



## defo

2 weeks to go! Not been on for a while been here, there and everywhere!

Out fit is pretty much sorted!

Tan is sorted

Booking Hotel tomorrow

Changing my diet on Saturday (new theory hopefully it will work out)

Training has been going amazing, although not weight trained this week going to have a light, high rep back session tomorrow (hopefully)

I am looking, more muscular and fuller then prevoius comps

Routine is pretty much there, need to run through a few more times

Need to run through posing and heel practice!

Emotionally I am in a positive place so hopefully everything will go to plan!

- - - Updated - - -

2 weeks to go! Not been on for a while been here, there and everywhere!

Out fit is pretty much sorted!

Tan is sorted

Booking Hotel tomorrow

Changing my diet on Saturday (new theory hopefully it will work out)

Training has been going amazing, although not weight trained this week going to have a light, high rep back session tomorrow (hopefully)

I am looking, more muscular and fuller then prevoius comps

Routine is pretty much there, need to run through a few more times

Need to run through posing and heel practice!

Emotionally I am in a positive place so hopefully everything will go to plan!

- - - Updated - - -

2 weeks to go! Not been on for a while been here, there and everywhere!

Out fit is pretty much sorted!

Tan is sorted

Booking Hotel tomorrow

Changing my diet on Saturday (new theory hopefully it will work out)

Training has been going amazing, although not weight trained this week going to have a light, high rep back session tomorrow (hopefully)

I am looking, more muscular and fuller then prevoius comps

Routine is pretty much there, need to run through a few more times

Need to run through posing and heel practice!

Emotionally I am in a positive place so hopefully everything will go to plan!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Heya hope your well , how's your shoulder ?


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Heya hope your well , how's your shoulder ?


Shoulder is ok, I'm seeing the orthopaedic surgeon on Monday..........


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Shoulder is ok, I'm seeing the orthopaedic surgeon on Monday..........


Hope its sorted long term .

What tan are you using ?


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> Hope its sorted long term .
> 
> What tan are you using ?


Unfortunately it's a long term injury it was the final injury I had before stopping gymnastics, hopefully their isn't any ligament or tendon damage, my chiropractor put it back for me and said the bruising is from ripped muscles in my tri, lat & delt and the length of time it was out didnt help 

Trying a new Tan -LA professional tan. In the past I have used jan tanner & pro tan


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> Unfortunately it's a long term injury it was the final injury I had before stopping gymnastics, hopefully their isn't any ligament or tendon damage, my chiropractor put it back for me and said the bruising is from ripped muscles in my tri, lat & delt and the length of time it was out didnt help
> 
> Trying a new Tan -LA professional tan. In the past I have used jan tanner & pro tan


the hospital you went to should be held responsible for the time your shoulder was out its a disgrace , bet it hurt like fcuk .

Becky has la pro tan , dream tan , Jan tanner ultra , gonna try em see which looks best .

Sue the hospital


----------



## Suprakill4

Great to hear your set for the finals. Best of luck. Ill cheer you on


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> the hospital you went to should be held responsible for the time your shoulder was out its a disgrace , bet it hurt like fcuk .
> 
> Becky has la pro tan , dream tan , Jan tanner ultra , gonna try em see which looks best .
> 
> Sue the hospital


I'm not worried, its done now, can't change anything, yeah constant ache and throbbing but I have a high pain threshold so its all good. I didn't realise I had done it at first I heard it crack and pop it felt uncomfortable, but carried on training for a further 3hrs lol wasn't until I tried to drive home and I couldn't turn the wheel! (That was an hour of giggles lol) gotta love the effects of adrealine!! 

Becarful with jan tan ultra - if you get any. Hair spray, perfume or deodrant on your skin you will turn green, the more you put on the worse it will get!

UKBFF have banned Dream tan and have stopped people going on stage that were wearing it.

The general rule with tan, when you think you are dark enough put on another coat.


----------



## MRSTRONG

defo said:


> I'm not worried, its done now, can't change anything, yeah constant ache and throbbing but I have a high pain threshold so its all good. I didn't realise I had done it at first I heard it crack and pop it felt uncomfortable, but carried on training for a further 3hrs lol wasn't until I tried to drive home and I couldn't turn the wheel! (That was an hour of giggles lol) gotta love the effects of adrealine!!
> 
> Becarful with jan tan ultra - if you get any. Hair spray, perfume or deodrant on your skin you will turn green, the more you put on the worse it will get!
> 
> UKBFF have banned Dream tan and have stopped people going on stage that were wearing it.
> 
> The general rule with tan, when you think you are dark enough put on another coat.


top advice thank you .

lol yeah im similar with pain must be coz its so close to pleasure although ive never laughed after being kicked in the knackers lol thats just instant pain :lol:

whats your plans on competing after this comp and into next year ? you got 3 disciplines in the palm of your hand .


----------



## defo

ewen said:


> top advice thank you .
> 
> lol yeah im similar with pain must be coz its so close to pleasure although ive never laughed after being kicked in the knackers lol thats just instant pain :lol:
> 
> whats your plans on competing after this comp and into next year ? you got 3 disciplines in the palm of your hand .


I'm gonna see what happens I have got a lot of things happening at the moment so who knows............

Change diet on Saturday, and I have dropped 5 pounds in 3days which is good, however feel like death  don't have any energy and i'm wearing double layers, leg warmers and still freezing!!! I physically can't do any longer than 30mins cardio without getting dizzy and wanting to vomit so I am having rest periods between sessions- it seems to be working 

Not long and it will all be over!!!

Went to see the orthopaedic surgeon yesterday, he wants me to get an MRI scan and see a shoulder specialist because the joint is lose and pops and cracks with movement this could take weeks/months. He also said that I should rest and and not compete in 2 weeks because I'm 21 and can damage my shoulder easily and permanently, but he also said I am 21 and going to do what a want anyway  ,

Giving up is just not my style.........!!!

I have changed a lot of things in this prep compared to previous preps hopefully it will show for the better..........only time will tell.......


----------



## MRSTRONG

fcuk the docs  hope you do well as you always do .

as for shoulder im sure you know how far to push your body .


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Good luck Kirstie as always I dont envy the dieting and cardio but im sure be lookin great on stage! Will actually have to pop in soon lol


----------



## defo

Wardy21 said:


> Good luck Kirstie as always I dont envy the dieting and cardio but im sure be lookin great on stage! Will actually have to pop in soon lol


Thank you Ben! Will be good to see you 

A few more days and the British Finals 2012 begin! This time next week it will all be over!

I am feeling better than ever & looking better than ever - I have dropped 9 pounds since last Saturday! Excited to show my routine off  it's guaranteed to entertain 

Still been wrestling training love it- learning loads and progressing fast, and I have met alot of interesting and nice people as well! Bonus!


----------



## rich-k-

Just been through all 16 pages! well done! very impressed!


----------



## defo

rich-k- said:


> Just been through all 16 pages! well done! very impressed!


Thank you  ,


----------



## Suprakill4

Be great to see your routine at the show, cant wait for the weekend! Any nerves?


----------



## defo

Suprakill4 said:


> Be great to see your routine at the show, cant wait for the weekend! Any nerves?


I have stepped my routine up this year! Will be good to meet you, defo grab me and say hello!! I haven't got any nevers at the moment just counting down the days


----------



## Normangorman

This is the best Kirstie has ever looked. As usual she's panicking about introducing carbs (thinks she's gonna get fat overnight) The routine is also excellent but I'm not allowed to talk about it...... BOOM!!!


----------



## defo

The fun starts tomorrow!

Hectic day working, packing, got an MRI scan at 6 oclock, finish work at 830 then travelling up tonight!

Early start tomorrow- ready for registration at 9oclock - and hopefully thorough to Sunday...........!

Can't wait!


----------



## Suprakill4

You looked amazing yesterday Kirstie. Saw you a few time but was busy talking to other people so didn't come say hi. Look forward to your routine today.

Lookin at pics of prev comps you definitely looked in the est shape you ever have IMO. Really impressive legs.


----------



## defo

The journey is over, I had an amazing weekend! 

Lynsey Beattie did my tan and make-up, Saturday and Sunday. I spoke to a lot of people that I respect and gotten to know over the years.

For the third year in a row I was the youngest competitor on stage. My conditioning was as good as it has ever been, and I was more muscular than ever before, unfortunately I was marked down on my over sized legs, but I personally liked my look!

My routine involved a lot of gymnastics including front sommersalt, round off flick, handspring to one, handspring to two linked together. backwards roll to handstand, double handstand pirouette to land in splits, triple back flick to finish. Not sure how the judges, judged the routines.......

I think this is a great quote! Darren Nicholhurst from Garnell Nutrition said on facebook "its not being placed, is knowing where you placed"


----------



## Suprakill4

Oversized legs? Wtf? They looked amazing. I'm no judge though so I'm not sure what they look for in your class. Personally thought you looked great and you 100% had the most complex routine it was brilliant. What's the plans now then Kirstie?


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh an you still need to smile more theoughout the whole routine AND prejudging/quarter turns.


----------



## defo

I thought I was smiling, to be fair I had half a bottle of wine and was concentrating on walking! Lol

I am still wrestling, love the training hopefully debut early next year!


----------



## MRSTRONG

kirstie i think you got great legs nice size and sweep just a shame the judges didnt think so .

sent you a page on fb , i dunno if you can see our lasses pics ? should be on my page ill check .

well done x


----------



## MRSTRONG

and those wrestling pics with you on the top rope is brilliant .


----------



## Suprakill4

You did smile more than what I have seen before but not constant like most others do. It's hard though I bet, I hate smiling lol.


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey lovely just catching up with all this, I thought you looked great, your legs are immense! Seems like judges are going for a smaller look across the board.. Loved all the tumbles etc in your routine you really went for it! Hope you do fitness again next year you are the best gymnast by a mile


----------

